# too soon?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

surf forecasts look flat for later this week. Too soon???


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know? I hear the fishing is real good after a big storm.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm seriously considering hitting surf saturday. might be tons of **** (bacteria, chemicals, garbage, etc) rolling thru SLP and the jetties though.


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Probably gonna hit SS tomorrow morning. Anyone else think it's gonna be worthwhile?


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm gonna run check it out early this evening


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Went to PINS yesterday and picked up a couple of slot reds and a lot of whiting in the first gut.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

tealslayer said:


> Probably gonna hit SS tomorrow morning. Anyone else think it's gonna be worthwhile?


I think I am going to try it too.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Hookers Bait Stand seems to have survived, but looked like a mess on their Facebook page. Saltgrass, however, says that were open this morning. I am locked and loaded, will be there in the morning.


----------



## Jim-2 (Jun 30, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> surf forecasts look flat for later this week. Too soon???


I'm going to try artificial at Serfside in the morning [email protected] dawn.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I plan to be near the cell tower. Access Road 4, old #5. White Tundra with black wheels.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

mccain said:


> might be tons of **** (bacteria, chemicals, garbage, etc) rolling thru SLP and the jetties though.


I believe that's a sure thing.


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

Was down there early this evening. Water at the water tower (in Surfside) was slightly sporty and a decent sandy green. Threw a gold spoon for about 30 minutes with no hits; good amount of bait in the water. Drove all the way to SLP; water color was a little dirtier the further east I went; real pretty water not too far out though. Gonna give a try in the AM.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

shutout said:


> Was down there early this evening. Water at the water tower (in Surfside) was slightly sporty and a decent sandy green. Threw a gold spoon for about 30 minutes with no hits; good amount of bait in the water. Drove all the way to SLP; water color was a little dirtier the further east I went; real pretty water not too far out though. Gonna give a try in the AM.


Was nice fishing with you today Pat!

For anyone wanting a report... it was very slow. Water was flat calm, brown to sandy green. Plenty of bait in the water. We saw a ton of bottlenose dolphins working a few hundred yards offshore.

All the hardheads and slimers you want on dead shrimp early, slim pickings on spoons. Shutout caught a few small trout, I never did catch a trout.

I stopped at Hookers this morning, all they had was dead bait. Didn't think to go to Saltgrass like Pat did - he got mud minnows. On the way home, I noticed that Hookers was flying flags for shrimp and croakers.

Sure beats sitting around watching the news - I needed this. Even though the fishing wasn't good.


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

Great fishing with you also Fritz! 

On my way home I stopped back by Sam's Pier and the water was really pretty there, so I zipped on my PFD and swam straight to the third bar. Fished dang hard for about an hour (gold spoon) and only had one little sand trout. If the 20 mile buoy is 1.6 feet or less in the AM, I'm gonna try again.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

shutout said:


> Great fishing with you also Fritz!
> 
> On my way home I stopped back by Sam's Pier and the water was really pretty there, so I zipped on my PFD and swam straight to the third bar. Fished dang hard for about an hour (gold spoon) and only had one little sand trout. If the 20 mile buoy is 1.6 feet or less in the AM, I'm gonna try again.


Surf looks pancake flat again, so I hope you are out there and slaying them!


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Was at PINS yesterday and we caught 6 slot reds in the first gut. The secong gut was filled with hardheads so bottom fishing was frustrating. The seaweed levels were minimal.


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

gigem87 said:


> Surf looks pancake flat again, so I hope you are out there and slaying them!


Other than pulling a muscle in my back and wearing myself out, all I accomplished today was to live up to my handle ("shutout"). A recap, as follows: At 7 this AM the beach at the Yucca Ave. entrance by the blue water tower was totally covered up with tree branches, driftwood and a ton of green plants (maybe some sort of cattails) that had washed up. The water wasn't rough, but kinda nasty looking and full of debris. At around 8 the water at Access 4 was semi fresh, not green but kinda like tea (good water visibility) and no debris on beach or water; I didn't do any good at all on a spoon; a guy about 400 yards from me was catching some on top waters. I saw another guy filleting trout on his tailgate near Access 5 around 9. He was using some kind of live bait on meatpoles. The water at SLP was pretty smooth, not very green at all; caught 1 rat red on a spoon there. Water at access 4 was sandy brown by 11. I've been down there 3 days in a row and the water color has been changing often and varies from entrance to entrance with no real pattern, apparently influenced greatly by the runoff.


----------



## lbbf (Aug 8, 2015)

Seriously considering trying my luck at Surfside tomorrow. The surf forecast looks flat. Any recommendations on bait or lures. Really don't want to waste my time with hardheads.


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

The only good results I witnessed personally yesterday were on top waters but I also heard from a reliable source that a couple of people had limits using diving baits (I assume crank baits). It appears to me that the water color & salinity can vary from spot to spot along the shoreline right now.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

shutout said:


> It appears to me that the water color & salinity can vary from spot to spot along the shoreline right now.


x2.


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

The surf in Matagorda was ON!! Friday-Sunday limits of trout each day on live mullet


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I heard the surf in Maty was great for a few days! I was able to make a trip down the week before I went back to school and a week before my daughter arrived. I am not sure what the heck happened because I almost never catch fish that I target! I love fishing for trout and reds and shark, and while we might catch a few here and there, we never do well. Well on this trip my buddy and I were able to catch over 60 trout in about 4 hours. It seemed like I caught a trout on every other cast! It was amazing! There was a guy fishing about 20 yards away and he caught maybe 4 fish. I am so used to being that guy!! At one point I heard him yell "***! you have got to be kidding me" as i reeled in fish after fish. We ended up keeping around 9. We had over 30 fish that were one inch or less than being legal. I have been on many trips and have never had so much fun! My arms were sorer for days after! Cant wait to make it back down!


----------

